# John Bryant, R.I.P.



## Dan Anderson (Mar 10, 2013)

John Bryant passed away today at 1:00 pm.  I have been in communication with John over the last 3-4 years and did know about his condition for some time.  He had colon cancer.  He was nothing but a role model for anyone undergoing cancer, unflappingly upbeat and positive throughout.  

For those of you who didn't know John, he was one of the pioneers of Modern Arnis in the Buffalo area.  I believe he first met Remy Presas while being a student of Donald Zangi (a classmate of Jerome barber and a number of others).  Two points of historical value: 
1. John founded the first Modern Arnis only school, definitely in Buffalo but I think the entire United States and 
2. He was Tim Hartman's first instructor.  I met Tim at John's school while Tim was a brown belt.

John and I reconnected roughly 5 years ago and we relived old times with RP and Modern Arnis.  He was interested in the development of the art while no longer practicing it in present time.

John, thanks for your friendship and contribution to the art.  I do not mourn your passing but instead feel honored to be your friend and confidant.

Rest well, warrior.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 10, 2013)

John and I didn't always see eye to eye, but if it wasn't for him I may not have ended up where I am today. He will be missed.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2013)

Tim Hartman took me to class at his school circa 1986...I saw him at Michigan camps on occasion too.

.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Mar 22, 2013)

Rip  :-(


----------



## stickarts (Mar 22, 2013)

.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 22, 2013)

.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 23, 2013)

.


----------



## DennisBreene (Mar 23, 2013)

*John Bryant, R.I.P.*


----------

